
Dealing with SMS Spam - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2015/04/dealing-with-sms-spam-from-paddypower/
======
junto
I've had some success going directly to my provider. I think that all UK
providers use the same number. Just forward the SMS to 7726.

    
    
      An easy way to remember ‘7726' is that they are the 
      numbers on your telephone keypad that spell out the word 
      ‘SPAM'.
    

[http://consumers.ofcom.org.uk/phone/tackling-nuisance-
calls-...](http://consumers.ofcom.org.uk/phone/tackling-nuisance-calls-and-
messages/marketing-texts/)

You can also report them to the ICO, which I think is purely stats gathering
rather than effectual:
[https://ico.org.uk/concerns/marketing/2/](https://ico.org.uk/concerns/marketing/2/)

------
glitchdout
> Based on the postcode they held on file, my phone number was obtained over 8
> years ago!

I wonder how much of my personal information is floating around on the web...
And how many different companies are holding on to it, waiting to cash in on
it.

